# General Electrical Union Membership Inquiry



## xxedxx (Oct 15, 2010)

My father (now passed) was an union electrician. *Similiar* in his trade I got into Low Voltage out of high school, working as line tech for a major non union CATV company. I always admired how his union (specific union left out, one of big electrical unions in US) took care of him. I been in the CATV world for 15 years, now moved away from the company I served and are not in my new location. Anyways, in general how does one get into a union? Previously I worked in another trade (truck driver, Teamster) as a seasonal driver. Their pay was low but it was a 3 year progression to "top rate". At the end of the season they did not have work and I was let go on good terms and never made the union time to proceed.
Myself, I have applied and interviewed at Time Warner Cable, NYC. Their starting pay is low as well. With 15 years experience I am looking at $10.50/hour. I am unable to find any information online or anywhere about their progression. While I understand that this is not a forum for any one specific union, can anyone suggest a path of least resistance finding out their progression or pay rates? Also if I decided to try and pursue a path in the electrical field, how would I start my career? Again I am not familiar with pursuing a union job. Please understand that I know I will start at the bottom. Sadly I am not a kid out of high school looking to make it big overnight. I know there is sacrifice but at $10.50/hour living in NYC with a family, I do not see anybody that would be interested unless they are fresh out of high school. My father made a lot of money and worked hard as an electrician. I know the CATV field will never pay what an electrician does, but I am more experienced here with hopes to make more money, than an electrician that does not have any true electrical experience. Any input or guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You could always try to get into the low-voltage apprenticeship.

I'd talk to an organizer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xxedxx said:


> My father (now passed) was an union electrician. *Similiar* in his trade I got into Low Voltage out of high school, working as line tech for a major non union CATV company. I always admired how his union (specific union left out, one of big electrical unions in US) took care of him. I been in the CATV world for 15 years, now moved away from the company I served and are not in my new location. Anyways, in general how does one get into a union? Previously I worked in another trade (truck driver, Teamster) as a seasonal driver. Their pay was low but it was a 3 year progression to "top rate". At the end of the season they did not have work and I was let go on good terms and never made the union time to proceed.
> Myself, I have applied and interviewed at Time Warner Cable, NYC. Their starting pay is low as well. With 15 years experience I am looking at $10.50/hour. I am unable to find any information online or anywhere about their progression. While I understand that this is not a forum for any one specific union, can anyone suggest a path of least resistance finding out their progression or pay rates? Also if I decided to try and pursue a path in the electrical field, how would I start my career? Again I am not familiar with pursuing a union job. Please understand that I know I will start at the bottom. Sadly I am not a kid out of high school looking to make it big overnight. I know there is sacrifice but at $10.50/hour living in NYC with a family, I do not see anybody that would be interested unless they are fresh out of high school. My father made a lot of money and worked hard as an electrician. I know the CATV field will never pay what an electrician does, but I am more experienced here with hopes to make more money, than an electrician that does not have any true electrical experience. Any input or guidance is greatly appreciated.


 http://www.electrician-electricalcontractor.com/electriciannewyork.html this will help you:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.electrician-electricalcontractor.com/electriciannewyork.html this will help you:thumbsup:


Gee, one of our esteemed members here is on the testimonial list for the e-book proposed on that site.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Gee, one of our esteemed members here is on the testimonial list for the e-book proposed on that site.


What do you meen.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Gee, one of our esteemed members here is on the testimonial list for the e-book proposed on that site.


What do you meen i googled that site to help the"OP"


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

:laughing: I think it was wise of him to change his username to give him more privacy.... Because all people do on here is VENT. I hope nobody here has to demonstrate gun control to some crazy electricians who take sh1t personal on this forum.


MD, I thought I saw your name on a testimonial somewhere too...

I almost bought that book, it it any good?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What do you meen.


He means that one of his butt-buddies is on the list of testimonials for the e-book that is advertised on that webpage. Nothing against you. For sake of privacy, I won't say which one.


----------

